# Antheria 2012 Cancled?



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 7, 2012)

I heard this con is now completely canceled.
Could not find info on this anywhere besides random word of mouth.

Was not the greatest con and had lots of trouble, but can anyone with absolute certainty if it is canceled?
There web site is just a plain blank black page.


----------

